# Horizontal Mounted Heat Globe in Viv?



## -Adam- (Oct 15, 2019)

Hi All,

Just wanted to bounce this idea here incase I'm missing something.

I'm looking at a Viv project and I'm considering mounting the IR/Ceramic heat globe horizontally instead of vertically. The reason being, if I mount it horizontal in the roof it will be out of sight /hidden by the facure, whereas facing down it will stick down and be visible.

I'm only planning on using the globe for raising ambient heat a little during colder / winter months - and not for a basking spot. (I'll be using heat cord/heat mat for spot heat).

Has anyone else mounted a heating globe horizontally? Is there any reason not to do this in my situation?

Cheers

Adam.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Oct 15, 2019)

I think you'll find they burn out quicker mounted sideways


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 16, 2019)

If you're using floor heat anyway, why would you want to use a ceramic? They're pointless things at the best of times. What species are you keeping? Heat mats and cords are brilliant for most applications, but the one thing they're not good for is basking spots.


----------



## -Adam- (Oct 16, 2019)

Thanks @dragonlover1 Are you talking about IR, or ceramic? (Or both)?



Sdaji said:


> If you're using floor heat anyway, why would you want to use a ceramic? They're pointless things at the best of times. What species are you keeping? Heat mats and cords are brilliant for most applications, but the one thing they're not good for is basking spots.



Hi Sdaji,

I'm looking into this for a couple of reasons. 

First - I discovered that some care sheets, they don't have an upper and lower temperature - they have a hot spot and cool side ambient temperature temperature instead. This cleared things up for me - I realise now that the lower temperature on our care sheets refers to the ambient lower temp on the cooler side and that's what I should be aiming for there. I can not get this with just a heat cord.

Yes - I'm aware some people just set the hot spot and leave the rest to fall were it may - however in my case I'm starting off with a hatchling so want to do the best I can to give it the best chance of good health as it grows and not expose it to air that's too cold at least until it's grown up. I also read in one of the books or online articles (can't remember which) that air too cold can be a leading cause in Respiratory Infection, so I'm wanting to follow the care sheets as closely as practically possible especially because I've found that the air in the cool side on my viv can get close to single digits on real cold nights when I use just a heat cord for the hot spot.

Even though a snake could sit in the hot spot and warm it's body from the ground - the air it's breathing is still going to be relatively cold. Hatchling + RI is in the back of my mind at the moment.

What I've done in the loan Viv I currently have that I've been playing with is used the heat cord to control the hot spot temp (32°-36°c) and the globe (also on the heat side) to control the ambient air temp so the globe kicks in when required so the cool side stays around 25° - which is what I'm told is about right for the Aspidites species. Using a combination of heat cord and globe along with thermostats I can control almost precisely the whole temperature gradient across the viv. 

I'm not thinking of using the ceramic/heat globe all the time - just to top up / increase the temperature when it's going to get through those real cold periods.

It may be an overkill - I'm just the cautious type and would prefer to err on the side of caution after what I've read about RI.


----------



## Herpetology (Oct 16, 2019)

For a hatchling you just need a tub,7-10L or so, with heat cord in back 3rd at 32° 24/7 and a small hide on both ends, this is the most common method amongst breeders and works a charm

The ambient temperature is going to rise naturally due to heat rising


----------



## GBWhite (Oct 16, 2019)

-Adam- said:


> What I've done in the loan Viv I currently have that I've been playing with is used the heat cord to control the hot spot temp (32°-36°c) and the globe (also on the heat side) to control the ambient air temp so the globe kicks in when required so the cool side stays around 25° - which is what I'm told is about right for the Aspidites species. Using a combination of heat cord and globe along with thermostats I can control almost precisely the whole temperature gradient across the viv.



If your already getting this result with a heat cord and globe, why would you even consider using an IR/Ceramic globe? I can't see any benefit being gained and as Sdaji has already alluded are pointless at the best of times.



Herptology said:


> For a hatchling you just need a tub,7-10L or so, with heat cord in back 3rd at 32° 24/7 and a small hide on both ends, this is the most common method amongst breeders and works a charm



Agree, best way to keep hatchlings. 

Adam, it appears that you are no doubt concerned for the welfare of the young snake and you should be commended for your efforts to do so but, just consider that even if the enclosure temps are okay it's common knowledge that a larger set up may not be conducive to the best practice in regard to maintaining such a young snake. I'm not saying that it won't work but I think you'll find that the vast majority of experienced keepers would argue that the best way for new inexperienced keepers to maintain hatchlings in good condition and minimize health issues is, as suggested above, to keep them in a tub for the first 12 months before moving them into a larger enclosure.


----------



## -Adam- (Oct 16, 2019)

Thanks for your post...



GBWhite said:


> If your already getting this result with a heat cord and globe, why would you even consider using an IR/Ceramic globe? I can't see any benefit being gained and as Sdaji has already alluded are pointless at the best of times.



Sorry - I probably didn't explain myself.

The question regarding horizontal mount is for a new / different Viv. (The current one I have is on loan).

I _*was*_ looking at duplicating what I currently have in the loan Viv (which has 1 x heat cord, and 1 x IR globe). I just wanted to know if it's possible to mount the IR globe horizontal, *but....*




Herptology said:


> For a hatchling you just need a tub,7-10L or so, with heat cord in back 3rd at 32° 24/7 and a small hide on both ends, this is the most common method amongst breeders and works a charm
> 
> The ambient temperature is going to rise naturally due to heat rising





GBWhite said:


> Agree, best way to keep hatchlings.
> 
> Adam, it appears that you are no doubt concerned for the welfare of the young snake and you should be commended for your efforts to do so but, just consider that even if the enclosure temps are okay it's common knowledge that a larger set up may not be conducive to the best practice in regard to maintaining such a young snake. I'm not saying that it won't work but I think you'll find that the vast majority of experienced keepers would argue that the best way for new inexperienced keepers to maintain hatchlings in good condition and minimize health issues is, as suggested above, to keep them in a tub for the first 12 months before moving them into a larger enclosure.



Thanks both... and good points - I'll reconsider.

If I delay the move to my Viv until it's an Adult then I won't have to worry about ambient heat - just the floor hot spot which takes away any requirement for globes.

If the loan Viv needs to be returned - a small tub as you've mentioned may be the best solution until it outgrows it.

Thanks again for your patience with me, and taking the time to respond to yet another one of my ignorant questions.


----------

